# Raynauds Disease- How to stay warm??



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, you need those hot pocket things, that come in a package, and once exposed to air, stay warm for 8 hours. or, you need a warmer climate!

my hands are cold at 30F. I can't imagine the temps you are dealing with.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah, hand warmers work wonders, haha, at our IEA show last weekend everyone was freezing, people were using extra horse blankets to keep warm. our barn brought some hand and feet warmers and everyone was fine...except me because I forgot to grab some


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

yea. we're gonna freeze to death my 2020 haha

Ill see about getting hand warmers.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm also a fan of the hand and feet warmers. 

Regular gloves do not work for me either and actually make my hands colder because I don't have enough warmth in my hands to warm the fabric.
But, I have found gloves made with microfleece do work because the fabric is not cold to the touch and it allows my hands to flex better. I get ones that are double thickness, and while not perfect, they do help for everyday chores. 
I stop often and flex my hands and fingers well...like little hand warming exercises. Open and close the fingers quickly and repeatedly...maybe 20 times... like you are ruffling a dog's fur. Helps get a quick burst of warmer blood flowing and works better than rubbing them together.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have heard about battery heated gloves but don't know where to get them or how well they work.
Also some cycle shops have gloves for bike riders that are supposed to be pretty good. Maybe you could google some cycle shops to see what they have.
It will be interesting to hear some of the replies to this.
I thought we had some cold weather but yours it even more so.


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

Im gonna try hand warmers and idf they dont work,ill pick up a pair of mircofleece gloves and more hand warmers xD


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I too suffer from Raynaud's. Check this post out, it may be helpful to you. I can't imagine dealing with those temperatures!



http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/trying-stay-warm-505986/


----------

